# [EVDL] Ford Econoline bus conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm trying to convert one of these 1994 Ford Econoline Van Buses to electric
for my school.

I'm looking to use it for the red route which is 1.3 mile loop, with a
slight hill.

The 15,000 pound fully loaded would require at least 18hp, so with DC WarP9
may be too small, however the bus doesn't need to do more than the 30mph
(campus speed limit). The red route has a 20mph limit so then it is only
requires 9hp( in the flats). So perhaps the WarP11HV may be a better choice?

I'm also thinking about the AC advantage of having Regen for going down the
hill. However, after that downhill, is where the bus stops for 5-10 minutes
and has the opportunity to recharge.

Which brings me to the next question is it worth to recharge for 5-10
minutes? Will it shock the electronics to do that 20 times a day or so?

Also the Econoline Van came with an automatic. I think I can pull a manual
tranny from a Ford Truck. If anyone have any suggestions about interchange
or anything else regarding this project please let me know.

Thanks,

Mike
Fairbanks, AK
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100416/7658510a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Mike;

What a great idea! A short enough route? But how COLD does it get in 
Alaska? MAYBE you could put the badd-eries in heated boxes inside, under the 
seats? Ya got 3, right? Is the Van a E-150 size, or bigger? Hard to think 
one of there would EVER see 15000 lbs? A 11" motor SHOULD do it, in second 
and 3rd gear? Get a manual tranny, keep the clutch, should just slide right 
in? Cut a hole in the floor for the shift lever.Finding a clutch 
pedal/cluster to retrofit shouldn't be too hard. IF the skool bored would 
pop for Lithium? You could PROBABLY do all the busses?We need to do THAT 
down here in the lower, what? , 49?Regen IS nice but is it worth it? ONE 
lousy hill<g>? But like most DIY projects $$ is the factor ya got to deal 
with.

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, April 16, 2010 5:40 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Ford Econoline bus conversion


> I'm trying to convert one of these 1994 Ford Econoline Van Buses to 
> electric
> for my school.
>
> I'm looking to use it for the red route which is 1.3 mile loop, with a
> slight hill.
>
> The 15,000 pound fully loaded would require at least 18hp, so with DC 
> WarP9
> may be too small, however the bus doesn't need to do more than the 30mph
> (campus speed limit). The red route has a 20mph limit so then it is only
> requires 9hp( in the flats). So perhaps the WarP11HV may be a better 
> choice?
>
> I'm also thinking about the AC advantage of having Regen for going down 
> the
> hill. However, after that downhill, is where the bus stops for 5-10 
> minutes
> and has the opportunity to recharge.
>
> Which brings me to the next question is it worth to recharge for 5-10
> minutes? Will it shock the electronics to do that 20 times a day or so?
>
> Also the Econoline Van came with an automatic. I think I can pull a manual
> tranny from a Ford Truck. If anyone have any suggestions about interchange
> or anything else regarding this project please let me know.
>
> Thanks,
>
> Mike
> Fairbanks, AK
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100416/7658510a/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> m gol wrote:
> 
> > I'm also thinking about the AC advantage of having Regen for going down the
> > hill. However, after that downhill, is where the bus stops for 5-10 minutes
> ...


----------

